# New anzil cockapoo boy



## Adamant at (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,

Me and my partner on sunday picked up our red/golden anzil cockapoo Marley. He is an absolute gem of a puppy and cannot rate anthony at Anzil highly enough. he is at the end of the phone whenever you need him and has a genuine passion and love of these special dogs.

If your looking for advice, a healthy chunky dog and most importantly a healthy and well looked after dog, he is by far the best breeder we discovered.

Would be nice to hear from anybody else who has one of anthonys cockapoos because ours is adorable.

Adam and Natalie


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is so sweet. Good luck and enjoy him. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He is so cute


----------



## Dud52221 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi,
He's great. We collect our puppy from Anthony when we return from holiday soon. Is your puppies mum Elliemay by any chance? If so we Marley and Daisy will be related!!
Enjoy....and we can't wait either.
We echo what you have said about Anthony he is very caring and passionate about his dogs.We have waited a year for our dog as the right breeder was more important for us and after a lot of research Anzil came top!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Look at that little face! Very cute puppy  x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He looks lovely, there are a few people with Anzil dogs you may find older Siblings and I think a few about yo get pups xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi my boy is from Anzil's, Chico the min choc poodle is his dad. Anthony is very good, he e-mailed me the other day which is great when he must be so busy at the moment.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What a beautiful boy. Love his markings. Enjoy


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Adorable! Love his curly wurly fur. Enjoy your little man. x


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Adam/natalie,

Glad Marley is settling in well, he looks so like Bailey, I have been trying to upload photos all week but cannot master it, will need to ask my daughter, only problem there is when she is home she just wants to play with Bailey.

Like you I have been so impressed with Anthony at Anzil and woukd recomment him to anyone. My vet said the pups have been given the best of everything.

Look forward to hearing how Marley is getting on and glad they are not missing each other or their other siblings too much.

Carol


----------



## Adamant at (Jun 13, 2013)

*Marley at 16 weeks*

Our anzil boy at 16 weeks.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful boy xx


----------



## Adamant at (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks Karen, biting and chewing everything but still a cutie!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yep ...I've got one of them lol... He hasn't chewed anything he's not supposed to but loads of toys, hooves around etc oh and not to mention a Mable to hang off, quite partial at hanging off the bottom of your trousers at times too. Quietened a little these last few days though xx


----------



## BillyPoo (Jul 15, 2013)

He is gorgeous! Is he Biscuits baby? We were going to have one of her pups but decided we couldn't' wait so we have Harley , EllieMay's baby. Anthony does produce the most beautiful pups ! Enjoy the puppy days!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

He's gorgeous! And blimey, hasn't he GROWN!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow he has grown. He is amazing. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carly20 (Sep 4, 2013)

He is gorgeous!!! What a lovely colour!! 

He has grown loads!!!!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi, your pm has disappeared! Me. Technology. Too many 'senior' moments! Can you re-send?

Your puppy looks SO like barney! (ie gorgeous). :wave: I haven't been to any of the meets yet; the last poo in the peaks date was not convenient as we were on our way to Paris. Shame because it was not too far from us and barney absolutely loves to play with other pups.
:wave:


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

OMG he is adorable and I LOVE the name Marley... that would be my choice of name if I ever get a boy. 

Is he an F1?


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

He's gorgeous...and growing so fast. Enjoy your beautiful boy


----------



## Adamant at (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi guys, thanks a lot for all the comments. Here is another photo of him now at 17 weeks. Getting cuter by the day!


----------



## Adamant at (Jun 13, 2013)

And another......


----------



## Adamant at (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Tracey yeh f1 but he is mum was a very big show cocker so he will be bigger than your average cockapoo. Thanks adam


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Very cute puppy  enjoy Marley xxx

Every time I see your membership name AdamAnt, it takes me back to my childhood, prince charming   (showing my age again)


----------



## Adamant at (Jun 13, 2013)

*8 weeks to 6 months*

Marley at 8 weeks and then 6 months


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is adorable!!! I love his coat the color and the texture.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the picture of him at 6 months! It looks as if he has out of control eyebrows


----------



## Adamant at (Jun 13, 2013)

*After his first wash and cut*

Marley after his first wash


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

And after opening his cards?! Cute boy!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He is gorgeous, which stud was his dad? this is my Dudley at just over 6 months -


----------



## Adamant at (Jun 13, 2013)

Ahh he is stunning also dawn. He is an anzil dog and his mum was amber and his dad was fudge. He is so fluffy and wavy he is a dream dog honestly. But I suppose I am biased! Lol


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

DB1 said:


> He is gorgeous, which stud was his dad? this is my Dudley at just over 6 months -
> View attachment 33618


OMG Dawn, I can't believe how much our Dexter looks like Dudley at that age!!! He has the exact same dark apricot 'stripe' down his back with the rest a much paler apricot...I love it! I must post one of him here tmw to show the comparison.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> OMG Dawn, I can't believe how much our Dexter looks like Dudley at that age!!! He has the exact same dark apricot 'stripe' down his back with the rest a much paler apricot...I love it! I must post one of him here tmw to show the comparison.


I meant to add a post to your other thread saying how much Dexter looks like Dudley did at that age.
Adamant - Dudley is from Anthony and as your pup looks similar I thought they may be half brothers but they aren't.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ohhhhh those big button eyes and that very kissable nose. He is soooooo handsome. Be proud.....be very proud! Merry Christmas.


----------



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

Just gorgeous


----------

